# 100% het pied x 100%het pied



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I know the theory that if I bred a pair of 100% het Pied Royals i'd get 
25% Pied
50% normal Het for Pied
and 25% normal.

Thats the theory but what is the reality?
would I get 1 visual pied every time they bred?(I doubt it)

Would the remaining be 66% het?
what %age would the offspring be if they were all normal looking?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

It's like saying that every 6 times you roll a dice, statistically you will roll a 3 once. In reality you may get 3 3's or none - there is now way of knowing until you try it!
If you have 4 eggs from the female, statistically you should get one visual pied - but because it's random, you may get 2 or 4 (and be cursed for your luck!) and you may get none.
Make sure the female is nice and big and hope for lots of eggs as your chances improve!

All normal looking babies will be 66% het for Pied.


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

kool i always thought that wen you breed het to het you get all visuals. or 50/50 very enlightening.
xsacgax


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

You have to bear in mind that het to het breeding doesn't always produce visuals, I know of someone that took 5 attempts before they got a visual.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

xmashx said:


> kool i always thought that wen you breed het to het you get all visuals. or 50/50 very enlightening.
> xsacgax


The only way to get all visuals is breed two recessive visuals together - albino X albino will produce all albino, for example. (But be careful - "Caramel albino" is NOT the same genetic mutation as "Albino")

The only way to get roughly 50/50 odds (and remember that's over hundreds, thousands or millions of offspring, not necessarily just four eggs) is to breed a visual recessive to a het for that gene - Albino X het Albino will produce about half and half if you have a large enough sample size.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> The only way to get all visuals is breed two recessive visuals together - albino X albino will produce all albino, for example. (But be careful - "Caramel albino" is NOT the same genetic mutation as "Albino")
> 
> The only way to get roughly 50/50 odds (and remember that's over hundreds, thousands or millions of offspring, not necessarily just four eggs) is to breed a visual recessive to a het for that gene - Albino X het Albino will produce about half and half *if you have a large enough sample size*.


And that's the problem with breeding Royals that are het for a recessive mutation - such a small clutch!

But, on the other hand, that is also what keeps the price higher for longer.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

When there is a single locus with two alleles, then (assuming sex of the parent does not matter, as is usual) there are 6 possible matings:

AA x AA -->
all AA

AA x Aa -->
1/2 AA
1/2 Aa

AA x aa -->
all Aa

Aa x Aa -->
1/4 AA
2/4 Aa
1/4 aa

Aa x aa -->
1/2 Aa
1/2 aa

aa x aa -->
all aa

Plug whatever two genes you want into these 6 matings, and you will get the expected offspring. You just have to take the gene pair and apply the proper appearance.

For example, if A = normal and a = pied, and you want to mate a pair of het pieds, then Aa x Aa -->
1/4 AA (normal)
2/4 Aa (looks normal but is het pied)
1/4 aa (pied)

Or if A = pastel and a = normal, and you want to mate a super pastel to a normal, then AA x aa -->
all Aa (pastel).


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Clutch size would be your best option..obviosuly the bigger clutch the higher chance youve got of getting a visual or more.

If they were all normal looking im not sure what percentage they would be..


----------

